# Budget PC build recommendations



## slidemasterx (May 22, 2021)

My laptop broke this week so I need to build a PC in a hurry because I have ongoing projects. 

I will be able to reuse my 1TB SSD for samples and I also have an M2 SSD that I used for the OS on my laptop.

I was looking at the Ryzen 5 3600 or the 5600x although I heard that the Zen 2 chips have problems with latency.

I have a budget of around $1000. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mscp (May 22, 2021)

If you can get an i9 9900k and a Gigabyte m-ATX board for less than 1k, go for it. One of my sample machines is an 9900k and it can run a ridiculous amount of tracks (770 in total) at 256RTL without the CPU peaking. I was very impressed, but mind you, my motherboard is not the same.


----------

